# Looking for PLF, Provost Corps, and Airborne Cap Badges



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Aug 2001)

Hello,

I‘m sure there are people out there that can help me.

I‘m looking to buy a cap badge from the PLF (Pricess Louise Fusiliers), one from the Provost Corps, and one from the Airborne Regiment.

Preferably, I‘d like to get the PLF and Provost badges from about the 1960 era, but I know that may not be easy. (I believe they have both changed since then.)

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## fusilier (3 Sep 2001)

Mike, 
Go to ebay, they have quite a few.  I‘ve seen PLF ones listed there a few times.  Sorry I‘m not selling mine, I‘m a reg force Jimmy now in Kingston.  I‘d gladly pick you up one at the regimental kit shop when I go home on leave next month though.

Fideliter


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Sep 2001)

Check with Marway Militaria in Winnipeg; they have most regimental badges available.


----------

